# Messi rifiuta il rinnovo, no a 35 mln di euro a stagione.



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2017)

Secondo As, Lionel Messi avrebbe detto di no ad un primo possibile rinnovo con il Barcellona. Il contratto è in scadenza 2018, ed il Barcellona avrebbe offerto ben 35 mln di euro all'anno. Offerta che la pulce non ha ritenuto adeguata. C'è comunque ottimismo nel trovare un accordo, il legame tra club e Messi è fortissimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2017)

I giocatori di calcio si dimenticano sempre quello che un club ha fatto per loro.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Maggio 2017)

35 milioni a stagione ? E rifiuta ? Mah... ormai il calcio fa schifo completamente


----------



## siioca (6 Maggio 2017)

35 milioni è rifiuta, grande giocatore ma piccolo uomo.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (6 Maggio 2017)

E quanti ne vorrebbe?
50? Mamma mia che avidità..


----------



## ralf (6 Maggio 2017)

Va all'Inda è fatta.


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo As, Lionel Messi avrebbe detto di no ad un primo possibile rinnovo con il Barcellona. Il contratto è in scadenza 2018, ed il Barcellona avrebbe offerto ben 35 mln di euro all'anno. Offerta che la pulce non ha ritenuto adeguata. C'è comunque ottimismo nel trovare un accordo, il legame tra club e Messi è fortissimo.



Il Barcellona gli ha dato la possibilità di creare tutto questo quando era solo una pulce per davvero,e lui rifiuta 35 milioni.Il calcio di oggi è veramente squallido!


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Maggio 2017)

Se il calcio non vuole morire deve introdurre un salary cap e un limite al potere dei procuratori


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2017)

A me fa venire voglia di non seguire più il calcio. A volte mi chiedo come posso stare dietro a gente che guadagna miliardi e che dei tifosi non frega nulla. Forse perche amo lo sport ed il calcio troppo per staccarmene. Convergo con [MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION] l'emblema della società di oggi..


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se il calcio non vuole morire deve introdurre un salary cap e un limite al potere dei procuratori



Poi pagano in nero e cambia poco. Putroppo


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Maggio 2017)

Chiaro segno che è pronto per andare all'Inter?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2017)

Qualcuno sa quanti ne prende adesso???


----------



## Casnop (6 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo As, Lionel Messi avrebbe detto di no ad un primo possibile rinnovo con il Barcellona. Il contratto è in scadenza 2018, ed il Barcellona avrebbe offerto ben 35 mln di euro all'anno. Offerta che la pulce non ha ritenuto adeguata. C'è comunque ottimismo nel trovare un accordo, il legame tra club e Messi è fortissimo.


Trattano un pò, firmeranno, è l'ultimo contratto importante di Messi, deve pensare al futuro della propria famiglia.


----------



## Snake (6 Maggio 2017)

se lo dice AS ci crediamo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Maggio 2017)

Inutile lamentarsi.... Se chiede più di 35 e qualcuno glieli offre significa che ne vale.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Maggio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se il calcio non vuole morire deve introdurre un salary cap e un limite al potere dei procuratori



Quanto è vero! Ma quando sarà possibile?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me sono offerte che non solo non si dovrebbero rifiutare, ma non dovrebbero nemmeno proprio esistere.
Quando Messi e Ronaldo si saranno ritirati, gli altri dietro di loro che già prendono uno sproposito quanto andranno a chiedere???


----------



## juventino (7 Maggio 2017)

Sinceramente non ci credo, As è carta straccia madridista. Però che possa andare via dal Barça è possibile, ma se accadrà non credo sarà per questioni economiche.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2017)

Ci credo ha già firmato per l Inda a 44 milioni a stagione


----------

